# Caution suggested if you feed TSC/Producer Pride cubes!



## greybeard (Jan 7, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/stluciesheriff/posts/2262864810399878



 

From another board:



> *Urgent warning. Cubes in florida.*
> Post: Mon Jan 07, 2019 7:09
> 
> There are 16 dead cattle from 3 different ranches in florida since yesterday. Detective says the only link is they all fed tractor supply cubes. Hold off feeding them if you have a bag. Any questions call detective bell at the st lucie sherrif at 772 201 8773



It may only be a coincidence but best to err on the side of caution..


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 7, 2019)

greybeard said:


> https://www.facebook.com/stluciesheriff/posts/2262864810399878
> View attachment 56793
> 
> From another board:
> ...



Thank you i will pass it on to cattle owners i know around here...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 7, 2019)

I saw this on FB too, good for you to share it here


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 7, 2019)

Now I guess I should be Thankful that TSC has been sold our every time I went there to get them.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 8, 2019)

Guess what I bought for the FIRST time ever ?? 


Got home, not even unloaded and read this.   Tried 3 days ago & none in stock.   This was only bag left from new delivery.

Now I'm  considering "what to do".     Phone calls at least.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 8, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Guess what I bought for the FIRST time ever ??


You have cattle?


----------



## greybeard (Jan 8, 2019)

I suspect this is going to end up being caused by high afatoxins, if it is indeed caused by a specific feed. Several years ago, there was a big recall of producers pride and other Cargill products (as well as other brands) because of aflatoxins. They originated or at least were found in Cargill's Lecompte La plant.

It may also be forage related, with unseasonably warm temps and plenty of moisture, it gives rise to new growth in even warm season grasses which can cause tetany and Mg problems. The mentioned county (St Lucie Fla) is farther South than I am and I'm seeing some green growth coming up, tho the cows don't let it very high at all..


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 8, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> You have cattle?



No.  For goat treats.


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 1, 2019)

Just saw this. Thank you for sharing @greybeard . 
We don't feed them the mentioned cubes but now will surely avoid it.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 1, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Just saw this. Thank you for sharing @greybeard .
> We don't feed them the mentioned cubes but now will surely avoid it.


It was 2 months ago, so I suspect it is no longer an issue, and was probably a local one at that, as they don't usually ship from a single source mill to all points in the US.


----------

